# Consequences of being added to the ASX 300?



## RamonR (4 September 2009)

Are there any consquences of a share moving onto the ASX 300?

I am thinking that maybe some index funds will have to buy, so a positive thing for share price.


----------



## skc (4 September 2009)

*Re: moving onto the ASX 300*



RamonR said:


> Are there any consquences of a share moving onto the ASX 300?
> 
> I am thinking that maybe some index funds will have to buy, so a positive thing for share price.




Possibly more broker coverage. But ASX100 and ASX200 are more significant imo.

I don't know an index fund that attempts to track the ASX300, although I don't know all the index funds.


----------



## cooper1308 (4 September 2009)

RamonR said:


> Are there any consquences of a share moving onto the ASX 300?
> 
> I am thinking that maybe some index funds will have to buy, so a positive thing for share price.




Borrow cash at lower rates is usually one perk...

not sure about the 300 though (Pretty sure the 200)


----------



## So_Cynical (4 September 2009)

*Re: moving onto the ASX 300*



skc said:


> Possibly more broker coverage. But ASX100 and ASX200 are more significant imo.
> 
> I don't know an index fund that attempts to track the ASX300, although I don't know all the index funds.




VAS - Vanguard Australian Shares Index ETF tracks the S&P/ ASX 300 Index.

Very small Market cap so its not like VAS would have a big impact.

http://www.vanguard.com.au/personal_investors/etfs/etfs_home.cfm

I suppose the best thing about being a part of the ASX300 is that its the usual path  
to the ASX 200  noticed my major holding TRY is back in the ASX 300 today.


----------



## skc (4 September 2009)

*Re: moving onto the ASX 300*



So_Cynical said:


> VAS - Vanguard Australian Shares Index ETF tracks the S&P/ ASX 300 Index.
> 
> Very small Market cap so its not like VAS would have a big impact.
> 
> ...




Interesting. I would really like to have a product called ASX201-300 index fund. I know there are smaller company funds out there, but they don't track anything and fees are expensive.


----------

